# GPU-Z v0.1.4 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## mab1376 (Dec 17, 2007)

Doesn't load under xp 32-bit.

i have an 8600m GT


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 17, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> Doesn't load under xp 32-bit.
> 
> i have an 8600m GT



I have win xp pro 32bit and have a x1300 card and it loads just fine


----------



## yaji (Dec 17, 2007)

Still shows 12 rops on 7600GT AGP.


----------



## wiak (Dec 17, 2007)

w1zzard is still in beta 
as in hes working on alot of things
like reviews, running techpowerup and so on
works fine on my 3870, i loove the bios upload future, makes it easy to backup bioses online so you dont need to download 2 tools to check bios/specs and backup bios


----------



## spajdr (Dec 18, 2007)

0.1.4 still shows that my SLI is Disabled (2x8800GTS 512MB) while its enabled.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 18, 2007)

texture fillrate still detected incorrectly ..


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (Dec 18, 2007)

wiak said:


> w1zzard is still in beta
> as in hes working on alot of things
> like reviews, running techpowerup and so on
> works fine on my 3870, i loove the bios upload future, makes it easy to backup bioses online so you dont need to download 2 tools to check bios/specs and backup bios



wiak what's your problem? This is a  bug report thread and people are reporting bugs.
I'm happy to say that the 99% cpu usage bug is fixed though.


----------



## xtoch3x (Dec 19, 2007)

in windows vista 64 bits GPUZ do not detect enable sli ...... 2x xfx 8600 gt xxx .... chipset 570 SLI


----------



## lowenz (Dec 19, 2007)

7900GS with 30 PS


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2007)

spajdr said:


> 0.1.4 still shows that my SLI is Disabled (2x8800GTS 512MB) while its enabled.



in vista or xp ?


----------



## X.Perry_Mental (Dec 19, 2007)

Got a 7800GT here. Version 0.1.4 reports 30 pixel shaders, 0.1.3 reported the correct 20 pixel shaders.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

.1.4 shos 7800GS as 24/6 should be 16/6


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have this problem not only in this version but also previous versions of GPU-Z.

GPU-Z some times loads and some times not, it remains in memory when it does not load. Its some times shows an error about driver or something. and When it doesn't loads some programs stop working like ATITool , ProcessExplorer etc...

It also happened in my previous mobo Intel D101GGC with and without Graphic Card, and still having problem with my new mobo Asus P5K-V with and without Graphic Card.

My Graphic Card is ATI X1300


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2007)

0.1.5 out, get that


----------



## kingman (Dec 21, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> Doesn't load under xp 32-bit.
> 
> i have an 8600m GT



  A similar issue I once encountered.


----------



## kingman (Dec 21, 2007)

shiny_red_cobra said:


> wiak what's your problem? This is a  bug report thread and people are reporting bugs.
> I'm happy to say that the 99% cpu usage bug is fixed though.



  Yes, Very good! I'm happy also to say that the 99% cpu usage bug is fixed throughout.


----------



## kingman (Dec 23, 2007)

Haha, Microsoft Windows interpret well!​


----------

